# Wireless Headphones with a Roamio



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I used to use a pair of Sony wireless headphones with my old Premiere. I had to pull the red and white RCA cables out of the Premiere and plug in the headphones when I wanted to use them. It wasn't the most elegant solution but it worked.

I got a new Roamio for Christmas and I have no place to plug the headphones in. Any suggestions on how I can use wireless headphones?


----------



## Cryptotech (Dec 10, 2013)

The yellow composite jack on the back of the Roamio basic provides composite video AND Left and Right analog audio. An A/V breakout cable is available from tivo for $14.99 or you can make/modify or obtain a breakout from other sources. See this Tivo Mini thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502081


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

My Roamio is connected to the TV via HDMI. I tried the composite jack already and it didn't work. Is this because the audio is coming via the HDMI? 

My apologies if these are stupid questions. I am not at all familiar with this.


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe you've already checked this, but does your TV have analog audio out ports? I've got a 2007ish Hitachi that has them. My Roamio is connected through HDMI and I can listen to my wireless headphones with the output from the analog audio out.


----------



## Cryptotech (Dec 10, 2013)

The composite A/V output should work concurrently with HDMI. The wiring of the jack is non-standard so an off-the-shelf audio cable (only red and white RCA plugs to 3.5mm mini plug) will probably NOT work. If you haven't already, carefully read the thread about the A/V wiring linked in my previous post and again here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502081


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Cryptotech said:


> The composite A/V output should work concurrently with HDMI. The wiring of the jack is non-standard so an off-the-shelf audio cable (only red and white RCA plugs to 3/8" mini plug) will probably NOT work. If you haven't already, carefully read the thread about the A/V wiring linked in my previous post and again here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502081


Ah. That makes sense. I will pick up one of those cables.


----------

